# what packages do you guys pick up?



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I started off doing jobs at hang and finish, and soon had to pick up metal framing because its whole package. But lately, I been working with contractors that have us pick up acoustical. And I always liked painting, so we started picking painting up on smaller jobs. Basically our package when we do a job is

Metal Framing
Insulation
Drywall
Fire Caulk
Finish
Prime
Paint
Acoustical


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

joe you appear to be a man of many talents, and i to have dabbled in the other trades you have listed, my question to you is do you find that your making great time, and money in certain fields and no so in others and do you have employees that can multitask in multiple trades do it in a productive timeframe, keep quality,and make it worth the extra time profitwise. I find sticking with drywall/taping/paint(usually limited to ceilings) and texture is good enough for me, or i find myself losing it on my guys for not being productive enough.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

My main framer can do acoustical ceilings too, and paint. I have a special hanging crew, strickly for hanging, and I do most of the finishing. I do have another ceiling guy I sub it out too if its too big for my framer. Sometimes one of my hanger gets a piece of the framing action too. But I do this because jobs have slowed done, so we might as well be on a job long enough to provide more work for us. Plus it gives my framer something to do. We can be finishing walls, and he can be putting the ceilings up. I do tell them though It needs to get done in this amount of days, or else thats it, i'll have to finish it myself. I do find framing, hanging, and finishing is the main bread and butter. But lately the painting, and acoustical is basically like an extra little money more. I don't know how good to bid paint, so I might be under-bidding it, but I see some profit, and keep my framer busy.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I enjoyed fire caulking when I worked for a commercial drywall company. Please don't make fun of me for being a fire caulker.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I started out in the trades as a carpenter in the late 80s. Then in 99 joined the tapers/painter union in NJ. I think once a carpenter always a carpenter. It drives me nuts with the union guys watching them work. But I try to do it all myself too. More trades under your belt the more money you make.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I know its pretty beneficial to be working from a carpenter's point of view/background because you become a better tape. You know that you have to leave walls flat to avoid problems with the trim work.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

joepro0000 said:


> I know its pretty beneficial to be working from a carpenter's point of view/background because you become a better tape. You know that you have to leave walls flat to avoid problems with the trim work.


 :yes:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> More trades under your belt the more money you make.


 How do you figure it makes you more? ....apart from the fact that taping doesn't really pay to begin with?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Started doing a lot of work away from KC ( about 90 miles) and seems the local guys price in Ceiling paint and wall prime along w/ the drywall. We charge about .50 per floor foot and can knock it out the same day we sand (long day though). I make almost as much on paint/prime as rest of job and I know right away about anything needing touch-up and can fix without return trip. And I get PAID!!!! Once even sold the paint and made several hundred $ just to deliver to job.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Bevelation said:


> How do you figure it makes you more? ....apart from the fact that taping doesn't really pay to begin with?


If you can build or do the whole job other then just taping.You will make more money..
I have done a few basements did everything but the plumbing and wireing. Good money...

Plus Taper sometime get the whole job(hang and finish) And I know for myself i sub out the rock.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> If you can build or do the whole job other then just taping.You will make more money..
> I have done a few basements did everything but the plumbing and wireing. Good money...
> 
> Plus Taper sometime get the whole job(hang and finish) And I know for myself i sub out the rock.


Sorry, I was being cheeky with you.

Yeah, basement renos would score you more cash, as long as the HO is happy with it all. My little argument was just the time spent at one job doing more than one thing and jumping from one to the next. I wouldn't do it in production work because I'd probably just go bonkers. It's nice to go through a job looking forward to soon get done and get out.

Then again, if you're good at all that's done, you have the control over your finished product. At least the painter won't complain about the taping job. 

On the side, though, I have a vehicle full of taping tools and benches. I don't know what I'd do with more tools if I had to buy them for other stuff.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Bevelation said:


> Sorry, I was being cheeky with you.
> 
> Yeah, basement renos would score you more cash, as long as the HO is happy with it all. My little argument was just the time spent at one job doing more than one thing and jumping from one to the next. I wouldn't do it in production work because I'd probably just go bonkers. It's nice to go through a job looking forward to soon get done and get out.
> 
> ...


Sub it out, or give the # to a carpenter friend and make some money off it .:thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea you can be on the same job doing everything, and if you get more jobs, you send guys over or subs. You still are making money, sort of like double at the same time. This is how you grow as a company. Muliple jobs. I think the most jobs I had at one point was 11 jobs. Small jobs, tenent buildouts 50-120 sheet jobs. We do have trusty workers/subs we send out and don't have to see the job, because we know they will take care of it.


----------

